# Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi Boardies,
ich habe heute, bei dem schönen Wetter, einen kleinen Hecht von 78cm und 4,2kg gefangen.
Die Freude bei mir war groß, denn dieses Jahr lief's mit Hechten bislang überhaupt nicht, es ist mein Erster für 2010.|stolz:

Aber wie so oft, fragte ich mich zu Hause, wie bekomme ich das Vieh eingefroren?#c
Klar, filetieren, in Scheiben schneiden usw. geht immer, aber man will ja nicht immer Filets oder gestückelten Fisch.;+
Gerade z.B. für die Zubereitung von Hecht im Bratschlauch, habe ich den Kadaver gerne im Ganzen.
Der Tiefkühltruhe macht das keine Probleme, bloß bei den Standardgefrierbeuteln ist bei der Größe 6 Liter Schluss.
Da passt ein Hecht von nem dreiviertel Meter oder ein Karpfen mit 80cm schlicht weg nicht rein, höchstens gefaltet.

Wie gefriert ihr eure Fänge >50cm ein?|kopfkrat
Nutzt ihr XXL- Gefrierbeutel und wenn ja, wer bietet sowas an?#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Dickes Petri Heil.#6#6#6


Grössere Hechte immer im Müllbeutel(gibts in allen Grössen und billig:m). 
Wenn mir die Quali nicht geheuer ist, auch zwei übereinander.|wavey:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Oder filitiert


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Oder filitiert




Im Ganzen . . .|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Ich mach das auch in den genannten Müllsäcken und solange der Fisch komplett (geschuppt,entschleimt) darin liegt passiert dem mindestens 3 Monate, wenns denn sein muss bis zu 6Monaten gar nichts,weil der quasi in seiner Originalverpackung, nämlich seiner Haut eingefroren liegt!
Soll heißen, es gibt bis dahin keinen Gefrierbrand,dieser kommt erst wenns
läger eigefroren bleibt und fängt dann an den Flossen an.
Viele machen auch den Fehler und tauen den Fisch erst mal über Nacht (oder länger!),schön brav im Kühlschrank auf, ist auch quatsch.
Besser einfach für ca. 2 Stunden in einen Eimer/Wanne mit kaltem Wasser
aubtupfen und braten.
Weil eben Orginalverpackt (Fischhaut) und so kein Geschmacksverlust auftritt.
Mit Fillets macht man sowas natürlich nicht!

Taxidermist

P.S.: Übrigends wo du schreibst "Bratschlauch",darin kannst du Hecht natürlich auch einfrieren und noch was, ich nehme bei allen Fischen die komplett gegart werden,die Kiemen raus und dies natürlich vor dem einfrieren!


----------



## Locke4865 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Folieschlauch kannste in jede Länge schneiden


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Moin

http://www.siepmann.net/

xxxxl Gefrierbeutel Überlänge...alles vorhanden,ist nen Landwirtschaftszulieferer kann aber auch von Privat genutzt werden.

#h


----------



## Multe (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Ich vakuumiere alle meine Fänge. Da gibt es einen Schlauch und den kann man halt ganz einfach anpassen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Zitat Multe:

Ich vakuumiere alle meine Fänge. Da gibt es einen Schlauch und den kann  man halt ganz einfach anpassen.

Das ist sicher optimal,setzt aber ein mehrere Hunderter teures Vakumierungsgerät voraus und wer hat schon so was!
Was hat denn deins gekostet?

Taxidermist


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Ich nehme ü 80 Hechte nicht mit. (das ham se sich auch verdient)

Es gibt nur Probleme...
Den Platz den so ein Fisch im Fach wegnimmt ist nicht wenig.
Ich habe festgestellt, das der Fisch nicht mehr so schön den Geschmack der Gewürze bis an die Hauptgräte annimmt.
Weiterhin müssen zu viele an so einem Mahl teilnehmen. 6 - 8 Personen ist schon heftig. Für 4 Personen ist das Ding einfach zu viel auf dem Teller.

Ein 60er 65 er Hecht ist das besser.

Ansonsten fürs Zeigen müssen die Fotos herhalten.


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich nehme ü 80 Hechte nicht mit. (das ham se sich auch verdient)
> 
> Es gibt nur Probleme...
> Den Platz den so ein Fisch im Fach wegnimmt ist nicht wenig.
> ...



Schlechte Esser zuhause?  

Ich bin zwar nicht so der Hechtfänger, aber aus nem ü80er würder ich ne Hechtklöschensuppe machen |bla:


Zum Thema Gefrieren: Wir als Felchenfischer fangen im Teil der Saison gerne mal so viel, dass einiges weggefrohren werden muss. Felchen zwischen 30 und 45cm manchmal 50+ sind die Regel.

Einfrieren: Falls ganzer Fisch: einfach Schuppen, Ausnehmen (auch die Kiemen raus), ich schneide noch die Bauchflossen weg und dann zwischen 3 und 6 Fische (oder eben einen großen Hecht) in nen großen Mülltüte und ab in die Kühltruhe.


Und auf die Frage: "Und, wieviele hasch' diese Saison gefangen?", Antwort: "zwei..........zwei Kühltruhen voll"  (aber das war leider nicht ich...)

Ich habe lediglich ein Kühlfach, da ist es mir auch schon passiert, dass die Flossen der Felchen angefangen haben sich aufzulösen (nach mehreren Monaten, dafür ist ein Kühlfach eigentlich nicht geeignet.)
Wenn mögich halt den Fisch direkt essen, da spar ich mir lieber mal die Beilaeg und es gbt "Felchen satt"


mfg Kretzer


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Ich hab mein 80er dieses Jahr auch im Müllbeutel verpackt, da ich den in den Ofen packen will. Andere Fische werden filetiert und in 1L Gefrierbeuteln portioniert. Gibt nix schlimmeres als einen Sack voller Fische zu haben, welche aneinandergefroren sind und man diese mittels Hilti voneinander trennen muss....


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Gibt nix schlimmeres als einen Sack voller Fische zu haben, welche aneinandergefroren sind und man diese mittels Hilti voneinander trennen muss....


Hast mal was von "vorher auftauen" gehört |kopfkrat (und natürlich nur sovile zusammen frieren lassen wie später auf einmal benötigt werden)


----------



## Zusser (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Ich nehme in so einem Fall Frischhaltefolie, z.B. vom Aldi, und wickle den Fisch damit gründlich ein.

So kannst du jeden Fisch, egal wie groß, einfrieren und hast dazu noch den Vorteil, dass du ihn auch ohne Vakuumpumpe absolut Luftdicht verpacken kannst.

Ich stülpe übrigens immer noch eine Lage in den Bauchraum, so dass auch hier das Fleisch keinen Kontakt zur Luft hat.


----------



## Brachsenfan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich friere langgestreckte Fische in einem Plastikschlauch ein!
Einfach an beide Enden nen Gummi rum und ab in die Truhe.
Karpfen werden filetiert und die Filets passen ja locker in so nen Gefrierbeutel rein.
Alle anderen Fische ganz normal im Gefrierbeutel.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist sicher optimal,setzt aber ein mehrere Hunderter teures Vakumierungsgerät voraus und wer hat schon so was!
> Was hat denn deins gekostet?
> 
> Taxidermist




Also mein Vakumiergerät hat 30€ gekostet und ist absolut super. Aber frag mich nicht, wo das her ist, ich glaube aus dem WWW bestellt |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Da bin ich ja offensichtlich falsch informiert,denn zumindest vor ein paar Jahren haben die Teile (brauchbare) richtig Geld gekostet.
Die Folien dazu waren auch nicht gerade billig.
Also werde ich mal in Erwägung ziehen mir sowas zu kaufen!
Jetzt noch ne Frage, hast du den schon öfter als dreimal benutzt?

Taxidermist


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja offensichtlich falsch informiert,denn zumindest vor ein paar Jahren haben die Teile (brauchbare) richtig Geld gekostet.
> Die Folien dazu waren auch nicht gerade billig.
> Also werde ich mal in Erwägung ziehen mir sowas zu kaufen!
> Jetzt noch ne Frage, hast du den schon öfter als dreimal benutzt?
> ...


nee, daran hat sich nicht wirklich was geändert, mir fallen nur zwei bezahlbare Geräte ein, die ernsthaft was taugen und die sind auch nicht wirklich billig.
Das Eine sind die Allpax, das andere die Lava.
@all:
Ohne jetzt jeden einzeln anzusprechen bzw. zu jedem Beitrag Stellung zu nehmen, erstmal Danke für eure bisherige Beteiligung und Ratschläge.
Folgende Ideen fand ich bislang besonders interessant:
- Bratschlauch zum einfrieren nehmen, oben und unten mit Gummi zutüddeln:
Warum nicht? Was in 'nen Bratschlauch passt und sich darin braten lässt, sollte sich darin auch einfrieren lassen. Die Idee ist so simpel, das man(n) darauf erstmal kommen muss;
- den Fisch komplett in Frischhaltefolie einschlagen:
Warum nicht? Wenn man es ein wenig geschickt anstellt, gewiss sehr praktikabel und ohne Lufteinschlüsse(also auch 'ne geile Idee)
- die Nummer mit dem Müllsack:
Naja, nicht ganz abwegig, wobei mir nicht behagt, dass die Müllsäcke(die üblichen Blauen für die große Tonne, meist aus Recyclingkunststoff) meist nach Plastik stinken. Den Geschmack von dem Geruch würde ich nachher nicht am Fisch schmecken wollen!#d
- zu guter Letzt der Link von gründler, ist auch ne nützliche Maßnahme.:m


----------



## Hansa-Fan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

_


Zusser schrieb:



			Ich nehme in so einem Fall Frischhaltefolie, z.B. vom Aldi, und wickle den Fisch damit gründlich ein.

So kannst du jeden Fisch, egal wie groß, einfrieren und hast dazu noch den Vorteil, dass du ihn auch ohne Vakuumpumpe absolut Luftdicht verpacken kannst.

Ich stülpe übrigens immer noch eine Lage in den Bauchraum, so dass auch hier das Fleisch keinen Kontakt zur Luft hat.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
bingo, lass die tüten wech, spar das geld für ne vakuumpumpe.

nimm dich folie, ich mache das mit allen fischen bzw. filets.

einwandfrei und ohne frostbrand

gruss von der ostsee


----------



## Palerado (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Unser Vakuumiergerät hat ca. 50€ gekostet.
Das Teil nennt sich Foodsaver und ich kann es wirklich nur empfehlen.
Da brauch ich keine 200€ teuren Dinger.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Hab das Gerät
http://www.erlebnisladen.de/cgi-bin...40!0,,9903128,,adsource=googlebase-de-9903128
und friere große Fischen in den passenden Tüten ein. 
Gute Vakuumtüten gibt es im Großmarkt oder auch im Netz z.B. http://www.vakuumtuete.de/


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ich nehme in so einem Fall Frischhaltefolie, z.B. vom Aldi, und wickle den Fisch damit gründlich ein.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich wickele fast alle meine Lebensmittel mit mehreren Lagen in Frischhaltefolie ein, wenn ich sie einfrieren will.

Vielleicht kennst Du jemanden, der Zugang zum Großmarkt hat. Dort gibt es Frischhaltefolie, die nen guten halben Meter breit ist. Auf der Rolle ist so viel drauf, dass sie wahrscheinlich weit übers Jahr halten wird. (müssten 1000m sein) Sie ist nicht ganz günstig, kostet so um 20 €, aber Ergebnisse erzielt sie, da kann man fast von träumen.

Auf der Rolle schimmert sie leicht rötlich - alle anderen kleben nicht so gut. Die gibt es auch vorperforiert - die taugt nix.
Frag mal bei Deinem Gastwirt oder nen Partyservice, den Du kennst - die müssten so etwas haben.


----------



## Palerado (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

War das mit der Frischhaltefolie nicht letztens auch in irgendeiner Angelzeitung?
Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben.

Das Einzige was mich an den Vakuumierern stört ist die Sache mit der Feuchtigkeit. Aber wenn man da ein Blatt Küchenpapier mit rein macht geht es.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

@ Palero

Das kommt auf die Maschine an. Du brauchst nur eine Gute bei der man 
die Saugfunktion abbrechen kann, dann kommt auch keine Flüssigkeit.


----------



## Herbert48 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

Ich mache das immer noch so wie es meine Mutter gemacht hat.
Vakumierungsgeräte gab es damals noch nicht und sie hat es so gemacht:
Den sauber ausgenommenen Fisch für ca. 2-3 Stunden in die Tiefkühltruhe, dann herausnehmen und kurz ins kalte Wasser tauchen. Es bildet sich dann um den Fisch eine dünne Eisschicht.
Danach kann der Fisch in herkömmliche Gefrierbeutel gebracht werden und wird endgültig eingefroren.
Die so behandelten Fische hatten nie Gefrierbrand und waren immer super frisch.


----------



## DJTMichel (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ich nehme in so einem Fall Frischhaltefolie, z.B. vom Aldi, und wickle den Fisch damit gründlich ein.


 
Super Tipp, denn er funzt bei uns seit Jahren mit jeglichem (zerlegten) Wild prima :m


----------



## Hansa-Fan (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennst Du jemanden, der Zugang zum Großmarkt hat. Dort gibt es Frischhaltefolie, die nen guten halben Meter breit ist. Auf der Rolle ist so viel drauf, dass sie wahrscheinlich weit übers Jahr halten wird. (müssten 1000m sein) Sie ist nicht ganz günstig, kostet so um 20 €, aber Ergebnisse erzielt sie, da kann man fast von träumen.
> 
> und genau die nutze ich auch, hält ewig und macht sich verdammt gut, wenn du in norwegen deine fänge versorgst.
> 
> gruss achim


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

=> gefrierbeutel als schlauch (aldi lidl kaufmarkt)=> kannst beliebige länge selber abschneiden => knoten an einem ende, hecht rein, ruft rausstreichen, anderes ende verknoten => perfekt bisher funktioniert


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> - die Nummer mit dem Müllsack:
> Naja, nicht ganz abwegig, wobei mir nicht behagt, dass die Müllsäcke(die üblichen Blauen für die große Tonne, meist aus Recyclingkunststoff) meist nach Plastik stinken. Den Geschmack von dem Geruch würde ich nachher nicht am Fisch schmecken wollen!#d


Es gibt auch größere Müllbeutel die transparent sind.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie friert ihr größere Fänge ein?*

_


Herbert48 schrieb:



			Ich mache das immer noch so wie es meine Mutter gemacht hat.
Vakumierungsgeräte gab es damals noch nicht und sie hat es so gemacht:
Den sauber ausgenommenen Fisch für ca. 2-3 Stunden in die Tiefkühltruhe, dann herausnehmen und kurz ins kalte Wasser tauchen. Es bildet sich dann um den Fisch eine dünne Eisschicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Herbert48 schrieb:


> deine mutter hatte es drauf. immer noch die beste art, gefrierbrand zu verhindern#h


----------

